# Maximum Dart Speed



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Have any of you guys with a Chrony done any speed testing? I am curious about what the fastest speeds are.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

While I don't have a chrony I have spoken with those that do. 200 fps is about average. although don't quote me on that, I have never actually tested it myself.


----------



## The Warrior (Dec 8, 2012)

Never tried it. I have read upwards of 400fps, but not sure how true it is. Of course, there's many factors associated with it. Bore size, dart weight, barrel length, lung capacity, etc. Some are coated with teflon as well.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Yea with a 7 foot .625 pipe with light darts and massive lung power I bet you could get some impressive speeds.


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

It would be nice to see what speeds are achievable. I bet it would vary a lot between person, caliber, and length of pipe, as well as ammunition weight and wind resistance. Sounds like a great excuse for some "In the name of science and to inform forum members" experiments.


----------



## Deano69 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi I'm new to these gadgets but loving the experimenting with them, I have an air rifle combro chrony cheap and cheerful but are very accurate with airgun pellets so thought I would try my darts and blowgun as its ajustable height bracket moves up and down to suit different size barrels / tubes and held on with 2 zip ties but these chrony's are ony suitable for small darts that go through the 2 sensor tubes designed really for air rifles ...

Blowgun is 1 metre long .38 cal or 9.5mm bore size 12mm outer diameter aluminium tube, it is covered in vinyl realtree cammo tape and the end mouthpiece is an old deoderant can lid i made a 12mm hole in the bottom poked the tube through about 10 to 12mm then poured in 5 minute cure araldite the type with the 2 parts but they push through a syringe and mix through the nozzle.

Its just inside until it came up to the tube entrance then left an hour to fully set and it works great, my darts are a 30mm panel pin / nail pushed into a ear bud tube that i cut the bud off of one end and glued in with super glue, then the paper cone wrapped with selotape then i pulled the ear bud with nail through the cone so far added super glue to the cotton bud on other end pulled through cone till it snuggly bonded in cone bottom.

These are very fast accurate darts for home or garden shooting but only weigh 14 grains on my mini digi scales so about the same weight as an average .22 airgun pellet but they are very fast.....

More testing to do as if each breath blast is slightly different the results are too, trying to do similar breaths for 5 shots in read around 290 fps then 301 fps on the last shot as seen in pic, not sure how accurate darts are in these but more testing with heavier weight darts is needed but thats pretty fast if its right ? and with a very big air blast its 380fps upwards ........

http://www.combro.co.uk/cb625.html


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

380FPS? That is blazing fast!! Nice work!


----------



## Deano69 (Dec 15, 2012)

AaronC said:


> 380FPS? That is blazing fast!! Nice work!


Yeah it is very fast, I usually use a pull through string with old cloth attached when testing as slight moisture from breath can cause damp condensation in tube, i think everyone should do this as a matter of course after so many shots to keep things consistant,

Deano


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow those are great results. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Beanflip (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow, I tried and only got 195 fps. 40 cal x 48" gun and plastic stun dart. I will have to try some different variations.


----------



## Gigmaster (Feb 28, 2013)

I get 320fps with my CS 5' + 2' extension, and bamboo darts. Spearheads give me 280fps or so, and the large broadheads around 240fps.


----------



## william21 (Apr 19, 2013)

good average to kill and is so reach able by most of us 300 and ive heard of some 555s outa 12ft tubes ill find the reading i had but 300 is good for most here to kill ya know now when i was a kid i had a super soaker water gun it could be pumped without water and just air i had it one day to it pumped so tight the tank was ticking and changing color (stressed plastic) now pulling the trigger sent it outa my hands like a roket so a light above my head i thaght i can dunt dunt dunnnn make a flaim thrower not kidden took me 2 more days to find out it shoots coat hanger dart 8inchs into a stopsign cardoors mail boxes hits these targets and coils the coat hanger up and smells of burnt maches if there intime to smell it and dart hardly drops at near 60 yards no wind with enogh force to use pliers to remove from fence only 3 shots thru dads friends crono and shots wer 12 to 1300 fps lier they say lol

1/2 copper tube 6ft 9inch darts with hard heavy plastic perls from hobby store

now couple years later i was making thes again except 40cal bg and b4 it was speed checked it was taked by a police officer said he was keeping it till he heard no bad shots around town but never heard of it again

now again couple years later i was at work playing with a 2inch air line used to chase rabbits outa drill pipe (it was essentually a babby bunny blow gun) because if you wer lucky enough or unlucky enough to witness the action depending on your sickness level or if you can stomache the mess

well off on a tanget

i was of tossing a black bycicle innertube into one of these valves with one other opening fitted to a half inch tube filling the valve blattered tube until the bycycle tube burst in the muzzle per say

was never crono but the cones would melt to the sides upon exit just a bit and was a vicsious sound

now that i misspelled my way to intertain you aqll b4 bed

oh and i plant to find thes same super soaker swo i can video it for us all here


----------



## calina (Feb 16, 2015)

This is unbelievably fast and when I say unbelievably, I mean, it is not believable. At the most, top speed is 180/190 ft/sec and more likely, it is between 120 and 140 ft/sec.


----------



## calina (Feb 16, 2015)

How do I insert a link and why can't I paste text in here ?

The erroneous speed is caused by a faulty reading. You have to take into account the length of the dart to measure the speed accurately. It is very easy to check the fact that the speed is highly optimistic : Just blow the cone in the tube (no shaft). You won't get the real speed of the dart, but you'll see that the original reading is off by a long shot.


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

Working with compressed air can do some crazy things. Allot more speed and power then most would think possible.


----------



## calina (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm talking lung power here and about Deano69 and Gigmaster claimed velocities. It's unfortunate that I can't post the addresses of my references.


----------



## wll (Oct 10, 2017)

calina said:


> I'm talking lung power here and about Deano69 and Gigmaster claimed velocities. It's unfortunate that I can't post the addresses of my references.


You have not been around for a while, but I have sent my darts through the chrono years back and got no where near those speeds. I was getting in the 200fps range on a good day as I remember.

Yes, I do believe they MIGHT be getting false readings or just be the lucky ones that have great lung capacity.

wll


----------

